# download location



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know this is a noob question but here goes.......

Back when 5.893 was released I took it but lost root like most folks. Instead of being patient to regain root, I used RSD lite to flash back to 5.886 to regain root and install Kinetx. Now I want to get the 902 update but when I go back to my unsafe (stock rooted) and try to get the OTA update it pushes the .893 update (as it should) but it fails to install. I understand why and this isn't my concern. When I download the OTA update, does it go to my /cache folder? If so, I checked but the file name in that folder is Blur_version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip and my phone says I have downloaded the .893 update which is ready to install. Shouldn't the 893 update say...Blur_version.5.5.893............?


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

What does it say when it fails to install? OTAs require all preinstalled apps to be intact for it to install. I had it fail on me once because zumocast was not in my preinstall folder so I just put the apk in there and it worked no problem. Tell us what the error is and we can get you there.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

The filename lists the os you're coming from, not going to.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Safestrap messed up the preinstall sometimes. Like he said above you might need "com.Motorola.zumocast" in preinstall (depending on error could be something else). I would go completely stock and then install 902 manually.

Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

scottpole said:


> What does it say when it fails to install? OTAs require all preinstalled apps to be intact for it to install. I had it fail on me once because zumocast was not in my preinstall folder so I just put the apk in there and it worked no problem. Tell us what the error is and we can get you there.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


After it reboots I get a pop up that says "software update failed"


----------



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

Concistency said:


> Safestrap messed up the preinstall sometimes. Like he said above you might need "com.Motorola.zumocast" in preinstall (depending on error could be something else). I would go completely stock and then install 902 manually.
> 
> Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


My unsafe ROM is completely stock rooted. I did notice that Zumocast is missing in the app drawer. So is this my problem? If so, where can I get the .apk for it?


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

1


rleague81 said:


> My unsafe ROM is completely stock rooted. I did notice that Zumocast is missing in the app drawer. So is this my problem? If so, where can I get the .apk for it?


Just Google it you will find it somewhere for sure I dont have it anywhere where I could get it to you. Once you get the file you will need to use root explorer. Set it to R/W by clicking the R/O button at the top. Put the file in system/preinstall and name it com.Motorola.zumocast and change the permissions to

xx
x
x

Just to be safe once you have the file in preinstall go ahead and click it and install it. Then reboot.
Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Oooorrrrrrr. You could just use the fxz file with rsd lite. It will put your phone directly onto .902

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

scottpole said:


> Oooorrrrrrr. You could just use the fxz file with rsd lite. It will put your phone directly onto .902
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


I can't find the 902 FXZ file. The only thing with this though is that it wipes everything


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

The fxz file can be found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1417116

Use this .XML file found here http://db.tt/91UkE8So
And use it with rsdlite. This will keep your user data on your internal sdcard from being formatted.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

scottpole said:


> 1
> 
> Just Google it you will find it somewhere for sure I dont have it anywhere where I could get it to you. Once you get the file you will need to use root explorer. Set it to R/W by clicking the R/O button at the top. Put the file in system/preinstall and name it com.Motorola.zumocast and change the permissions to
> 
> ...


Again I am somewhat of a rookie with this stuff so can you elaborate on the permissions? I know the permissions have 3 rows (owner, group, others) and 3 columns (read, write, execute) so which ones are you saying exactly?

Also when you say place the apk in "system/preinstall" I have a preinstall on the root of my system memory but not in the /system folder.

Sorry for all the noob questions. Figured I would ask rather than learn the hard way


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

rleague81 said:


> My unsafe ROM is completely stock rooted. I did notice that Zumocast is missing in the app drawer. So is this my problem? If so, where can I get the .apk for it?


Your unsafe ROM being completely stock has nothing to do with it. That's just your /System partition. If you're using Safestrap, you are not "completely stock". By design, safestrap overwrites your /preinstall partition with your safe system data. That's just the way it works. Some of the OTA's verify information in the /preinstall partition and if it's not stock (no safestrap) it will fail the update. Restoring a CWM or safestrap backup does not rebuild your /preinstall partition.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

rleague81 said:


> Again I am somewhat of a rookie with this stuff so can you elaborate on the permissions? I know the permissions have 3 rows (owner, group, others) and 3 columns (read, write, execute) so which ones are you saying exactly?
> 
> Also when you say place the apk in "system/preinstall" I have a preinstall on the root of my system memory but not in the /system folder.
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions. Figured I would ask rather than learn the hard way


Yes, the /preinstall is a root folder, it is not under /system.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

This is what your permissions need to look like. And yes it is the preinstall folder on the root it actually isn't in system sorry about that








Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

It will be missing more than just the zumocast, so you will need to reflash the preinstall partition from whatever build your on with fastboot or moto-fastboot.


----------



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

scottpole said:


> The fxz file can be found here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1417116
> 
> Use this .XML file found here http://db.tt/91UkE8So
> And use it with rsdlite. This will keep your user data on your internal sdcard from being formatted.
> ...


Again another noob question.....

What is the procedure for using this XML file in RSD? I have only flashed FXZ files in the past to return to stock.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Try path saver. I had the exact same problem and path saver worked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

rleague81 said:


> Again another noob question.....
> 
> What is the procedure for using this XML file in RSD? I have only flashed FXZ files in the past to return to stock.


The xml file is packed with the fxz file I guess to run like a script. The one that comes with the fxz will erase user data on your sdcard. The other xml file I linked for you will leave that step out. Put the xml file in the same folder with all the fxz files and click the "..." button in rsd and navigate to the alternate xml file and it will take care of the rest.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

